# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Which paint for Sleepers?

## mirz

i recently built a retaining wall with wooden sleepers, and now planning to paint them in dark brown colour. 
can someone pls advise what sort of paint would be the best for this job, thanks.

----------

